# Malstrom RDA



## Lushen (28/7/16)

Hi All

Does anybody have stock of the Malstrom RDA or is expecting to stock it?
I noted that it comes with a BF pin so it is ideal for us squonkers.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Blu_Marlin (28/7/16)

Lushen said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anybody have stock of the Malstrom RDA or is expecting to stock it?
> I noted that it comes with a BF pin so it is ideal for us squonkers.
> ...


Check with @kimbo He had one recently advertised that he wanted to trade. Not sure whether he traded it or not.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (28/7/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Check with @kimbo He had one recently advertised that he wanted to trade. Not sure whether he traded it or not.


 
Thanks bud, I will check with him.


----------



## rogue zombie (28/7/16)

But seriously with all the new squonkers avaiable, I would think more BF atties would make here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/16)

@Lushen send me you address and contact details in PM and you can have mine... I far prefer my Petri!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lushen (29/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Lushen send me you address and contact details in PM and you can have mine... I far prefer my Petri!



You are kidding Rob?
Wow, thank you 

How much do I owe you for it? I still have your bank details somewhere...


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/16)

Lushen said:


> You are kidding Rob?
> Wow, thank you
> 
> How much do I owe you for it? I still have your bank details somewhere...



Parcel should arrive tomorrow... whoops no on Monday!


----------



## Lushen (29/7/16)

Thanks Uncle Rob, Monday is perfect.
Have a great weekend.

You are the most generous person on this forum. 
I'm voting for that to be an award at VapeCon.

Tagging @Silver to note this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

